

Giles Bowkett: Why Scrum Should Basically Just Die in a Fire - edvinasbartkus
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2014/09/why-scrum-should-basically-just-die-in.html

======
joshdance
Your post could be called "Why the company culture where I experienced scrum
should die in a fire"

It is all about the implementation. Just today I had a manager, remind the
developers who were talking too much that the meeting needed to be over in 15
mins. Horrible long meetings is a culture thing.

Blaming someone for something because they left early is a culture thing.

Managers sitting everyone standing is a culture thing.

Scrum is a tool. You can use it badly, and horrible cultures will use it
badly.

~~~
davidgerard
When we went Scrum, I can say that my favourite bit was the free E-meter at
every desk. The Kool-Aid tasted a bit funny, though.

Your logical fallacy is: No True Scotsman.
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/No_True_Scotsman](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/No_True_Scotsman)

------
crazy_geek
Having worked at Google, I can say that there are definitely large chunks of
the company that do not do agile. Currently working at Spotify, I can say that
while the company definitely does agile, most of the teams AFAIK don't do
Scrum. There's a publicly available Spotify Culture video that explains this
and other things.

~~~
satchmonyc
I'll happily help debunk a teensy bit more - I just left Spotify where I was
an Agile Coach for 3 years. At least by the time I left, there weren't any
teams in the company really "using scrum", some teams may have kept some
pieces that worked well for them (regular development intervals for instance)
but I don't think any of them were falling into the traps or anti-patterns
mentioned here. There are 80-something product development teams, each one
gets to choose and evolve the practices best suited for them, etc.

